# Help ID a part, please



## Nardo (May 5, 2021)

Heya everyone. I just moved to Ogden Utah from Arizona, and I'm not familiar with parts here. *I'm trying to identify the part circled in yellow*. At the top of the photo is the open/close valve from the recently turned on city water, then the hose, and then the part I need identified with what looks like a brown water bottle on it. The bottle has a removable cap on top. It looks like an easy fix, it's an original part from about 2009, repairs are 3 weeks out here, and I'd rather do it myself anyway.

My new neighbor explained that it was patched up last year by the "lawn guy," but here we are.

Thanks in advance to anyone who knows definitively what this is.

Cheers,
Nardo


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like some sort of access port for testing


----------

